# JL 500/5 repair



## splicer (Oct 4, 2008)

Driving down the road listening to music at a moderate volume (I enjoy listening at a reasonable volume from nine to eleven) when I heard a pop and all channels were gone. I have it open on the bench now.

Current behavior:
turns on, runs for 10 or so seconds with distortion. Towards the end of those ten seconds i hear a faint very high pitched whine which sounds to be above 10khz. Then it shuts down for around 2 seconds, turns back on, and the cycle starts over. I suppose the whine is coming from one of the toroids in the power supply area but I have not tracked it down. When it is whining it seems like it is drawing a lot of current. I have not measured how much but it is enough to draw down my 12v power supply voltage a bit.

Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------

